# Missed Shots



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

They had to start all over with Maggie, too, when we got her...the vet said she was given the wrong shots.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

My pup had her first shot but then was sick for the next 6 weeks so we had to start over again..it is normal...but my vet is really nice and waived the cost of both shots ans just charged me the office visit!! I think its normal ans standard to start over. Good luck!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What shots are they talking about? They only need one DHLPP, after the age of 16 weeks and then a booster 12 months later. There are some optional shots, such as the one for Lyme disease, where I believe 2 shots are required. The reason for a series of shots for DHLPP is because you can never be sure when the mother's immunity has worn off. That is also why the last shot must be after 16 weeks of age, as there is close to a 100% chance the mother's immunity has worn off by then and the shot will "take."


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I really don't see a valid reason to "start over"... but I guess I'm not a vet so what do I know? As Linda said, as long as you do the shots once after 16 weeks of age, I think that's more than sufficient.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks everyone, you know how they are suppose to have 3 shots once they are pups. I missed the second one. So I think that's why the vet informed to start over. If that's what needs to happen, its all good to me. Buck has all the ladies' hearts in my apartment complex...didn't even leave me any haha


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If your regular vet charges for shots are more than your budget can handle, check to see if your county has an low cost shots clinics (sometimes a vet travels around from place to place and people line up to get their animals vaccinated or in other areas there will be a sign outside a vets office indicating when a low cost clinic will be held. You could call your local animal shelter to see if such a thing exists in your area). In my area these shots cost about a third the regular vet charges.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Weird. I'll admit Ori only had his second shot on Friday and his first was back with the breeders. Also because of finacial issues. His vet never said we had to start over, but it was important to have his second and third then and in a month's time because of an outbreak in parvo over the recent winter months and summer coming up. Perhaps it's because of location? Australia is rabies-free, I don't know.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think he needs to start over...if I were you, I'd get one more DHPP, (I never do Lepto), and then a booster at a year old.

The reason puppies are given a series of shots is NOT because each shot gives them more immunity, it's so the shot is given at the right time when their maternal antibodies wear off. You don't know when that is, so multiple shots given at a few weeks interval is the best way to make sure the shot is given at the time when their maternal antibodies won't block the effectiveness of the vaccine. 

Here's a breakdown:

"At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks of age, and by 18 weeks, 95% of the puppies were protected by the vaccine."

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

*missed shots*

I guess I'm confused as well on the shots. I was told by my vet they will need a series of 3 DHLPP shots total. Since one was done at the breeder at 6 1/2 weeks, we did one at 12 weeks, and the next one will be at 15-16 weeks. is that too many shots? I thought the first & second were supposed to be even closer, but my boy was on steroid at the time due so we postphoned it. I also asked for him to get the Lepto since (which we did at 13 weeks separate from DHLLP). our guys are always in & around the water & we do have fox, raccoon, deer & coyote that travel thru our yard & driveway & leave feces behind. the Lepto is supposed to be repeated as well, but we would do it before or after the next DHLLP. does this sound right or am I over vaccinating him?
Thanks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

AllShookUp said:


> I guess I'm confused as well on the shots. I was told by my vet they will need a series of 3 DHLPP shots total. Since one was done at the breeder at 6 1/2 weeks, we did one at 12 weeks, and the next one will be at 15-16 weeks. is that too many shots? I thought the first & second were supposed to be even closer, but my boy was on steroid at the time due so we postphoned it. I also asked for him to get the Lepto since (which we did at 13 weeks separate from DHLLP). our guys are always in & around the water & we do have fox, raccoon, deer & coyote that travel thru our yard & driveway & leave feces behind. the Lepto is supposed to be repeated as well, but we would do it before or after the next DHLLP. does this sound right or am I over vaccinating him?
> Thanks.


The number of shots varies by vet. More then one is generally done because, as mentioned above a couple of times, you never know when the mother's immunity will wear off.

Most breeders no longer do the shots at 6 or 7 weeks, prefering to wait until 8 or 9 weeks for the first shot, when the pups immune system is a little more developed. Of course if parvo is an issue, many will do parvo much earlier.

Except for the earliness of the first shot (IMO), your pup's schedule sounds similar to mine. I also do lepto, and don't do it until after 3 months. I do it as part of the DHLPP though-the L in DHLPP is Lepto  Rabies is done a month after the last general vaccination.

Your pup's schedule sounds about right to me.


----------

